
Blockchain and DAPP Developer Jobs - tryx
I always hear how in demand they are, but I do not see that many positions being op for grabs, at least in my city of Toronto. I only checked Indeed and linkedin for listing.
Is the demand for Blockchain devs really there?
======
kalium_xyz
There is a demand for devs that list blockchain as a skill or (if you are
willing to travel) have highly specialized skills with certain blockchains.
There is no demand for someone who lists “blockchain” solely or unsupported on
their resume

------
jjordan
I got caught in the same net. Spent a year as a dev trying to make a career
happen, but all I found were a few short term contract gigs. This was in 2018,
just after market all time highs. I'm pretty convinced that the demand that
the industry talks about really isn't there, or at the very least, they are
recycling old 2017 data (ico craze) and passing it off as still true.

------
companyhen
Many projects are giving money to develop on their protocols.

Ex: $50k + mentorship:
[https://boost.arweave.org/](https://boost.arweave.org/)

Blockstack may have an app reward program as well, but it may have ended now
as I don't keep up with the project closely.

------
sfj
They've been calling the period lately as the “blockchain winter”. It may warm
up again soon, though, imo

